# Excessive night sneezing baby rat



## tm22 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sneezing nonstop at night. Multiple sneezes in a row. No running nose, no water eyes, etc. Has energy, eats, etc. Stops sneezing if I'm petting or massaging her ears. Explain? Vet is not allowed. Not my fault. Ideas? I'm losing sleep over this. 3 days in her new home with me. Cage is ventilated and has proper bedding.


----------



## I<3Saphhira (Mar 25, 2012)

When you first get a rat you cannot hold him or pet him! They need to get used to its new habitat! Leave him/her alone for a week for four days till you think he's adjusted. He will get a small cold while adjusting and thats what the sneezing is. Afterwards occasionally every rat will sneeze because of dust so dont worry! I hope this helped.


----------



## I<3Saphhira (Mar 25, 2012)

My sisters rat died after a few days because the rat was skinny and weak when we first bought her, so make sure you get a stable rat


----------



## Lex (Mar 22, 2012)

I home an excessively sneezy rat, too. I really feel for her....sneezing at least a hundred times a day. Poor thing. 
The two most likely factors in her case are ALLERGIES, and/or DUST irritation. 
I switched to eco-bedding (supposedly dust free), from the "low dust" paper bedding (which had here sneezing at the worst), and the paper granual bedding (slightly less sneezing)......she is still a sneezer, but reducing the dust factor (which is not apparent to us) in her bedding has seemed to help a little. She's probably got some allergies, and/or like some people, is more sensitive and prone to sinus irritations. 
This has been going on since last year (as long as I've known her...maybe longer). Your rat could just have a cold....I don't know.
She may not be so sneezy when held because she's less relaxed, or changes her respiration when handled....I can't say. I hope it passes!


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

New home sneezes are nothing to worry about, but if the sneezing continues, if the sneezes are wet, or if you see a porphyrin discharge (looks like blood) around the eyes or nose, then the rat is sick and needs to see a vet right away. An untreated respiratory infection will permanently scar the lungs and cause the rat trouble breathing for the rest of its life. (As an asthmatic, I know very well how scary it is to be unable to breathe.) You are on the right track by trying to eliminate dust. Also, be sure to wash hammocks, cage liners, etc., in unscented laundry soap, and do not use fabric softener. You can also look around your rat room for potential allergens, such as scented candles, incense burners, and the like, and you want to avoid perfume and scented shampoo or body wash when you plan to be around your ratties.


----------

